

Ask HN: Does Google plan to allow casting iOS/Android Chrome tab to Chromecast? - JacobDmsky

I&#x27;m an idiot. I bought a Chromecast thinking I could cast my iPad&#x27;s Chrome tab to my HDTV, but you can only cast a PC&#x2F;Mac Chrome tab.. not mobile.<p>Anyone know if Google plans to allow mobile tab casting?
======
benologist
I wouldn't hold my breath on anything official but it's a pretty natural
feature to expect and it would give them a $65-cheaper feature on par with
something Apple TVs do.

